# Must be the BEST Piece I have ever done PITH PEN for ZanderPommo



## Chief Hill (Dec 9, 2009)

I had to blow it but here it is (ZanderPommo) Alex your Christmas PITH PEN.... I could not wait but this fine piece of hand made master craftsmanship is on the way to you. 
Its one of the best well thought out fines writing instruments I have ever created. I even hand drew the design prior to creating it. Its a 24 kt Gold Cigar with hand created segments using aluminum, pickguard, X cut zebra dyed with food coloring, Bloodwood, Maple and a beautiful Burl with hand painted Christmas tree bulbs.

This Finish is also been customized as well on the top is a CA finish with 3 coats of med CA MM to 12000, 
The bottom half has been done the same but heated to ensure a nice fit and wonderful grip. Like a comfort pen. 

I hope you all like this pen I shed a tear sending it off to you Alex. Please leave me your comments on how much you like Alex's new PITH Pen as its on the way to him as we speak.
Any comments welcome. I worked liked crazy to get this done.


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 9, 2009)

That is a very nice pen.  It is well thought out.  There are some areas where the photography may be working against you. Some of the segmenting in picture #2 appears to be a tad off, and the finish on the lower barrel seems a bit dull, but then again, it is too dark to see the hand painted ornaments (at least on my monitor) so the pictures may be deceiving.  I really like your choice of materials!  They go very well together.  You did a good job and I think anyone would love to receive that pen!  I can see why you didn't want to give it up.  Hey.......just go make one for yourself now!


----------



## jkeithrussell (Dec 9, 2009)

mbroberg said:


> That is a very nice pen. It is well thought out. There are some areas where the photography may be working against you. Some of the segmenting in picture #2 appears to be a tad off, and the finish on the lower barrel seems a bit dull, but then again, it is too dark to see the hand painted ornaments (at least on my monitor) so the pictures may be deceiving. I really like your choice of materials! They go very well together. You did a good job and I think anyone would love to receive that pen! I can see why you didn't want to give it up. Hey.......just go make one for yourself now!


 
I knew someone would fall for it.


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 9, 2009)

:redface:
And here I was trying to be so nice and helpful

OK  Got me
:embarrassed:


----------



## Chief Hill (Dec 9, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> I knew someone would fall for it.


 

Fall for what?

Huh! 150 people have looked at the thread already and nobody is commenting on this pen.  Whats wrong with it?  am I not in the IAP  " Clique"


----------



## jkeithrussell (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't know which is funnier -- the pen, or mbroberg's response.  Either way, I've gotten a big kick out of this thread today.  The "hand painted Christmas tree bulbs" really put this pen over the top.  Excellent post.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Dec 9, 2009)

Great segmenting and nice choice of colors.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Dec 9, 2009)

I just wish the pen I sent looked that smooth!!


----------



## JohnU (Dec 9, 2009)

Your thought out planning paid off!  A very nice one of a kind pen.  Looks like you spent a lot of time glueing.  Congrats on your success!


----------



## Rollerbob (Dec 9, 2009)

So,Chief, you trying to make everyone else in the PITH exchange look bad?:question::biggrin: If so, mission accomplished!!:wink:


----------



## dustmaker (Dec 9, 2009)

Edited to say: Not sure I can take you serious.  Have a nice day.


----------



## Chief Hill (Dec 9, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> I don't know which is funnier -- the pen, or mbroberg's response.  Either way, I've gotten a big kick out of this thread today.  The "hand painted Christmas tree bulbs" really put this pen over the top.  Excellent post.



Haha...  Lol. I agree 100%. I still see nice comments.   If someone makes something really ugly and should know better, would you tell them?  I guess not here eh!  Lol.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 9, 2009)

I can't see the bulbs, but that might be my monitor.
You've had better luck with segmenting than I have!
Nice choice of materials, too. The pickguard breaks up
the lines. I gotta find me summa dat


----------



## mbroberg (Dec 9, 2009)

Chief Hill said:


> Haha...  Lol. I agree 100%. I still see nice comments.   If someone makes something really ugly and should know better, would you tell them?  I guess not here eh!  Lol.



At least I feel better knowing that I was not alone in my belief that you probably didn't know better.:biggrin:  I get:star: :star: :star: for trying to point out some flaws, nicely.   Maybe others agree that it is some of your best work:rotfl:!
Anyway, Good one! :biggrin:  You cast the line and I, make that we, bit.


----------



## louisbry (Dec 9, 2009)

???


----------



## Lone Wolf (Dec 9, 2009)

How did you shape the lower part?  Blowtorch?


----------



## Daniel (Dec 9, 2009)

Keep in mind, We actually tried out a cretique forum here where you could get some seriously thought out feedback on your work. It started wars. maybe being just nice is what works...Maybe?


----------



## razor524 (Dec 9, 2009)

I read the description (thought what a egotistical person), saw the pictures, read the description again, looked at the pictures again, said what the h__? and then read the "fall for it" entry.  I was thinking I am new but I do not see the greatness.  Kind of like some modern art!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 9, 2009)

mbroberg said:


> Maybe others agree that it is some of your best work:rotfl:!



(wiping coffee from my monitor...)


----------



## bitshird (Dec 9, 2009)

Lone Wolf said:


> How did you shape the lower part?  Blowtorch?



I was going to be uncharacteristically nice, but I was wondering about the lower barrel my self, He did say it had been heated!! but the top is sweet.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 9, 2009)

Whether jokingly or not it's threads like this that stop people commenting on folks work.
Some people don't have an insulting bone in their bodies and I think you are VERY wrong to play with them. Some of these people may actually think it's good and others will give you positive comments to keep you encouraged. 

If you really want to know just how good your work is, then just look at the number of times the thread has been read and compare it to the number of replies.

I know EXACLTY how something of mine will be recieved before I post it as my wife is my best critic. I may think that something I did was pretty cool but I know with 100% certainty that her opinion will be a match for the 'read v comments' ratio. Sometimes this dents my ego, but these are the ones I learn the most from.

Want my honest opinion of this pen? You don't have an album so I couldn't compare it to pics in there, so I searched all your SOYP threads. 
My diplomatic answer is ' perhaps not your best work'
My blunt answer is...'Check the 'read / comments':wink:


----------



## Chief Hill (Dec 9, 2009)

skiprat said:


> Whether jokingly or not it's threads like this that stop people commenting on folks work.
> Some people don't have an insulting bone in their bodies and I think you are VERY wrong to play with them. Some of these people may actually think it's good and others will give you positive comments to keep you encouraged.
> 
> If you really want to know just how good your work is, then just look at the number of times the thread has been read and compare it to the number of replies.
> ...


 
I am lauging at my pen here everyone.

I MADE THIS PEN AS A JOKE.... ITS CRAP AS I made it that way....  The finish sucks its pitted, scratched, the lower part was done with 2 coats of CA and then Burnt off with a lighter, I used sharpie markers to quickly put on red and green circles. 
The majority see it for what it is A JOKE...... My best work uhhh I hope not my wife is also my QC Person, She laughed at it. I would expect anyone else here that has been pen making for over a year to see it as the same thing.  Look at my website for my work some is there if you wish to see what I do.  Basic work but good fit and finish.


----------



## witz1976 (Dec 9, 2009)

I like this pen!  Very nice design!!


----------



## jkeithrussell (Dec 9, 2009)

Skip -- are you saying that if a lot of people look at the pen but not many post replies that it means the pen is bad?  Sorry, but I don't buy that.  I have seen many fantastic pens posted here that received almost no response.  I personally look at almost every pen that is posted, but I seldom write a response.


----------



## Chief Hill (Dec 9, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> Skip -- are you saying that if a lot of people look at the pen but not many post replies that it means the pen is bad?  Sorry, but I don't buy that.  I have seen many fantastic pens posted here that received almost no response.  I personally look at almost every pen that is posted, but I seldom write a response.



I was going to say the same thing as I don't reply all the time.
 I know I do pretty good work but don't get upset if I don't get multiple pages of comments patting me on the back telling me it's good :biggrin:  Just showing off some work is all. My customers and wallet tell me how good my work is.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 9, 2009)

Some of us have been taught "If you dont have anything nice to say, dont say anything."


----------



## Daniel (Dec 9, 2009)

Keith, I am the same as you. I look at most of them but do not comment unless something genuinely strikes me about the pen. some negative coments or suggestions for improvment are made by PM but for the general public I like to keep comments on the positive side. I do realize that most people are "Sinsative" about there artistry.
And like skiprat. if I want a real evaluation of my pens I just show them to my wife. she give not an inch and has no concern for my hurt feelings. But she does make sure no pen gets mailed without being flawless.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 9, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> Skip -- are you saying that if a lot of people look at the pen but not many post replies that it means the pen is bad? Sorry, but I don't buy that. I have seen many fantastic pens posted here that received almost no response. I personally look at almost every pen that is posted, but I seldom write a response.


 

The pen may not be bad at all, in fact it could be stunning but the photo may let it down. If the quality of the pen can't be seen from the pic then comments will be few. Also if someone posts a pen and doesn't ask for comments / critiques then there will be less response
But generally I do believe the ratio works. 
I don't reply to EVERY pen posted either, but I do reply when I see something that I really like. 
I also try to reply if I can offer something constructive. 
I try not to reply when I have an 'active' post either. I don't want anyone simply swapping compliments. I'll wait till mine has faded into the background before telling them that I liked their pen, or sometimes I will send a pm.

My point was that it was unkind to play with the few folks that didn't get the joke:wink:


----------



## sparhawk (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks like a really good pen..................for the ugly pen contest , coming up soon!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 9, 2009)

I didn't know what to think. In fact, when Keith mentioned it being a joke, I cringed.
I don't know Chief well enough to know if it is a joke or not. And many people were
probably in the same boat. And I didn't see a reply, so I still didn't know if it was a
joke or not. Strange position to be in..  I don't want to post a false compliment, yet
there were things in it worth mentioning (even on a bad monitor)

and more than a few of us posted some early attempts that might not look much
different than this one.. posts I'm sure we wish we could take back..


----------



## creativewriting (Dec 9, 2009)

You've got to love a good sense of humor and the ability to laugh at one self. I loved it...the post:wink: not the pen that is!  It is hard to tell when one is joking on the computer so I can see both sides.


----------



## jkeithrussell (Dec 9, 2009)

Chief posted to a few threads where people were joking about what they were sending in the exchange.  In that context, it was obvious to me that he was joking.  Plus, I've seen a lot of the pens that he has posted and he does great work.  Being a sarcastic person myself, I could easily see the sarcasm in his post.  I certainly didn't mean to be rude or unkind to mbroberg, and judging by his good-natured response, I don't think he took offense.  I personally find the thread to be very funny and harmless. I've been following the thread and chuckling all day.


----------



## Chief Hill (Dec 9, 2009)

jkeithrussell said:


> Chief posted to a few threads where people were joking about what they were sending in the exchange.  In that context, it was obvious to me that he was joking.  Plus, I've seen a lot of the pens that he has posted and he does great work.  Being a sarcastic person myself, I could easily see the sarcasm in his post.  I certainly didn't mean to be rude or unkind to mbroberg, and judging by his good-natured response, I don't think he took offense.  I personally find the thread to be very funny and harmless. I've been following the thread and chuckling all day.



Me too laughing all day long...
  I do hope we have an Ugly pen contest. I would love it.  Also I really do appeciate polite critism when someone has a decent pen that needs some fine "tuning" telling someone great job if it's obviously terrible won't help the person If there lookin for advice.  But I also understand the "fine line" you have to travel when typing.


----------



## GoodTurns (Dec 9, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> I didn't know what to think. In fact, when Keith mentioned it being a joke, I cringed.
> I don't know Chief well enough to know if it is a joke or not. And many people were
> probably in the same boat. And I didn't see a reply, so I still didn't know if it was a
> joke or not. Strange position to be in..  I don't want to post a false compliment, yet
> ...



I was in that boat...hoping that he didn't think he had made some creative breakthrough...did not want to post discouraging comments, but we definitely have a front-runner for the UPC this year!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 9, 2009)

GoodTurns said:


> we definitely have a front-runner for the UPC this year!



Are we starting that already??    I wish I knew that. I could have taken
some pictures of my PITH pen! ( uh .. .sorry Amos :rotfl:  )


----------



## TheRealSmith (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't know if I should laugh... or cry!!.......


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 9, 2009)

Do both at once. I love it when people do that.
except you don't know whether to laugh with them
or tell them everything will be alright. It's kinda
awkward.
On second thought, don't do it.


----------



## skiprat (Dec 9, 2009)

NewLondon88 said:


> Do both at once. I love it when people do that.
> except you don't know whether to laugh with them
> or tell them everything will be alright. It's kinda
> awkward.
> On second thought, don't do it.


 
Charlie, with the possible exception of Ed you always offer the most useful advice on IAP. :biggrin:


----------



## ZanderPommo (Dec 9, 2009)

wow! that pen is awesome!
i come home from school and see this pen you made my day!!!
i sent yours out today, and if you're going to spoil it than so am I.
here is your 2009 PITH pen. i didn't like the color too much so i fixed it.
here it is fresh out of the microwave (man that flashed like the fourth of July!)


----------



## PTownSubbie (Dec 9, 2009)

ZanderPommo said:


> wow! that pen is awesome!
> i come home from school and see this pen you made my day!!!
> i sent yours out today, and if you're going to spoil it than so am I.
> here is your 2009 PITH pen. i didn't like the color too much so i fixed it.
> here it is fresh out of the microwave (man that flashed like the fourth of July!)


 
You owe me a new computer!!! I just spit my Coke all over the keyboard!!


----------



## ZanderPommo (Dec 9, 2009)

what! why?


----------



## Chief Hill (Dec 9, 2009)

Ohhh man this thread is really priceless.  I would think the ones I confused would have looked at my website first and realized something was wrong. 

Alex. The ca glue flashes up fast eh.  Gives a nice effect....


----------



## hunter-27 (Dec 9, 2009)

OMG!!!!!!!


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 9, 2009)

What?  I thought Zander made you a flashlight pen..


----------



## Karin Voorhis (Dec 9, 2009)

This is great! I saw the post on my Iphone early (no power for computers) and I looked so hard for the painted bulbs and just too small. hahaha I know now why I missed them.


----------



## GaryMGg (Dec 9, 2009)

ZanderPommo said:


>


 
Nice pen display
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ZanderPommo (Dec 9, 2009)

:devil:


----------



## thewishman (Dec 9, 2009)

I read the first post. Tried to decide how to say that it was a really ugly, hideously overdone, waste-of-too-much-time pen in a nice way. 

Then I thought, why would anyone spend that much time on a pen and use a 24K plating? I shed a tear over this pen, too (thinking, "Crap, there went several minutes of my life that I'll never get back.")

Nice pen, ya' hoser!


----------



## el_d (Dec 10, 2009)

Great Pen Zander, I really like the flames........


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 10, 2009)

el_d said:


> Great Pen Zander, I really like the flames........


 
They almost look real, don't they!  This thread is too funny.  I am glad to see people having fun with this.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Dec 10, 2009)

lol yeah its a sweet decal huh? almost looks 3d


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 10, 2009)

ZanderPommo said:


> lol yeah its a sweet decal huh? almost looks 3d


 
Almost..maybe a little more work on the photoshop job....


----------



## jimofsanston (Dec 10, 2009)

Man you guys are mean. I can really feel the love around here. Are you two brothers or relatives?


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 10, 2009)

jimofsanston said:


> Man you guys are mean. I can really feel the love around here. Are you two brothers or relatives?


 
    Just fellow smartasses.  :highfive:


----------



## ZanderPommo (Dec 10, 2009)

yup, but my age gives me an excuse:biggrin:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 10, 2009)

You two make Ed Brown and me look sane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 10, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> You two make Ed Brown and me look sane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:




Let's not exaggerate, Cav.
  NOTHING makes you two look sane. :tongue:


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 10, 2009)

ZanderPommo said:


> yup, but my age gives me an excuse:biggrin:


 
Zander,

    Technically speaking, I am younger than you.  I am only 8 1/4 years old (leap year baby).


----------



## ZanderPommo (Dec 10, 2009)

id be more inclined to say, technically, you're slightly over twice my age. nice try thougharty:


----------



## SuperDave (Dec 10, 2009)

Chief Hill said:


> Ohhh man this thread is really priceless.  I would think the ones I confused would have looked at my website first and realized something was wrong.



... after looking at the photos you posted, I was too scared to look at your website... I can only take looking at one pen like that, in my entire lifetime... a whole website full of them would have been fatal... as it is, I had to pop a low dose aspirin... you should be ashamed of yourself...


----------



## PaulSF (Dec 10, 2009)

Hey, still better than all my work, combined.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Dec 10, 2009)

the first one or my improved design?


----------



## Chief Hill (Dec 10, 2009)

ZanderPommo said:


> the first one or my improved design?



Must be yours. Nobody can make one as ugly as mine.


----------



## ZanderPommo (Dec 10, 2009)

lol


----------



## Stick Rounder (Dec 11, 2009)

Nice pen.


----------



## artme (Dec 11, 2009)

That is a beauty!! More to come???:star::star::star:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 11, 2009)

artme said:


> That is a beauty!! More to come???:star::star::star:



Have you no mercy?!?!?!  "....The horror, the horror....." :biggrin:


----------



## PaulSF (Dec 11, 2009)

You guys joke all you want, you haven't seen my "Tray of Glory," where I keep all the mistakes I've made in my effort to make just 4 decent pens!!


----------



## ZanderPommo (Dec 11, 2009)

sounds like the perfect excuse. I believe cheif hill has been at this for several years.


----------



## Chief Hill (Dec 11, 2009)

ZanderPommo said:


> sounds like the perfect excuse. I believe cheif hill has been at this for several years.



I have been turning pens for just under a year.  That's it.  Woodworking for years.  This pens going for a ugly contest for sure.  The best part of it is it's not a mistake I made it to look ugly.  
It's harder to make an ugly segmented piece than a half decent one.


----------



## Chief Hill (Dec 11, 2009)

artme said:


> That is a beauty!! More to come???:star::star::star:



For sure...  Ugly part 2 maybe on a majestic??? 

Nahhh the majestic is way too nice of a kit.  I'll figure something out.  Need a good kit that I can really make a jaw dropper for.


----------



## NewLondon88 (Dec 11, 2009)

ZanderPommo said:


> sounds like the perfect excuse. I believe cheif hill has been at this for several years.



What, you think genius like that just happens? :tongue:


----------



## ZanderPommo (Dec 11, 2009)

lol well i guessed wrong. just under a year eh? wow.
yes while that segmented bit may have had some flaws it still catches the eye. even though the finish is pitted and scratched, the segments are off, the red dye is running, the green dye is running, and it doesn't come close to matching the lower barrel.....


----------



## ZanderPommo (Dec 12, 2009)

heres the real deal folks:

My PITH pen from Cheif Hill
bloodwood/purpleheart/paduak/and curly maple segmented with what seems to be white pick gaurd, on a gold cigar kit.
thanks man i love it its my new daily writer. yours should arrive around midweek next week.


----------

